# Road bike suggestions (Cervelo S1 2009)



## ktorj (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm in need of some help. I'm doing a half-ironman in August and I haven't purchased a road bike. I have done previous Tri's on a mountain bike. I have wanted to purchase a road bike but I could never afford to purchase one, just finished grad school, that is at least in the intermediate level. Can someone please advise me on other bikes in this price range or just let me know what they think of the 2009 Cervelo S1. Btw- i'm 6'4 and 220lbs.

Thanks


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Can't speak on how the bike would be for someone your size, I'm a lot smaller than you (5'8"; 150lbs). But as for my impression on the bike:

If this bike is in the budget you have in mind, you cannot find a better value, whatsoever, period. If I had to describe the bike in one word: explosive. It may not be as plush as carbon, but it doesn't have even close to the harshness other aluminium bikes have. Other bike makers may speak of them producing similar bikes at a much lower price, but personally, after having ridden a veriety of aluminium bikes, nothing else has this bikes pedigree. You can't go wrong w/ this bike.

There's no such thing as the "perfect bike", but IMHO it's the perfect _aluminium_ bike.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

This might be an option for $1500s. It got good reviews. 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Focus_Culebro_Tria_2009/5360037593/


----------

